# GFK Becken miteinander verbinden



## Eddy11 (22. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

dieses ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe zwei GFK Becken (L:150cm, B:80cm, T:120cm ca.1400 L) geschenkt bekommen und möchte diese nun so verbinden das ich ein grosses Becken habe.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte ?

Ich versuche noch ein Bild der Becken hochzuladen. 

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: GFK Becken miteinander verbinden*

Hall Eddy,
Willkommen im Teichforum.
Das wären 2 Filterkammern - aber als Teich????

Der Aufwand mit Laminieren etc. wäre so groß, dass du dafür auch einen kleinen Folienteich bauen könntest.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Eddy11 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: GFK Becken miteinander verbinden*

Ja, aber jetzt habe ich die Becken und will das Beste draus machen. Habe schon überlegt ob ich sie einzeln nebeneinander stelle und irgendwie verbinde.


----------



## Kitara (22. Aug. 2013)

Verbinden weil? Also was für einen Nutzen? Am einfachsten wäre sie durch ein grosses Rohr zu verbinden, aber kommt eben drauf an was du damit vorhast.


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: GFK Becken miteinander verbinden*

Wenn du die Teile verbinden würdest - gäbe es ein Becken mit 3,00x1,2x0,8 (LxBxT ) was wiederum zu flach ist.
Ich denke der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht - sollte die Verbindung nicht wasserdicht werden, muss eine Folie eingelegt werden - da baut man leichter einen Folienteich.

Ich würde die Teile als Filterkammern oder Zisternen verkaufen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Eddy11 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: GFK Becken miteinander verbinden*

Es soll schon ein Teichbecken werden. Wenn ich es zusammenfüge komme ich aber auf L140cm, B160cm, T120cm. Das wäre doch ok. Müssen ja garnicht unbedingt Fische rein. Wie soll das mit dem Rohr verbinden funktionieren ? Mit Flanschen ?


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: GFK Becken miteinander verbinden*

Mit Rohren und Flanschen wird das aber nicht "ein Becken" - da hast die 2 Kästen mit einem gewissen Abstand zueinander.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Limnos (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: GFK Becken miteinander verbinden*

Hi

Die einfachste Verbindung wäre, sie verschieden hoch einzugraben, mit einer Pumpe Wasser aus dem unteren in den oberen Behälter zu pumpen, das dann durch ein angeflanschtes Rohr in den unteren plätschert, oder durch einen Bach. Dass diese Behälter für Fische zu flach wären bestreite ich: ich habe Teiche mit Fischen, die 70 bzw 50 cm tief sind, was zumindest bei unserem langjährigen lokalen Klima ausreicht. Wegen der senkrechten Wände würde ich für Wasserpflanzen zumindest an zwei Seiten Blumenkästen befestigen (Oberrand 3-5 cm unter der WOF) Für Unterwasserpflanzen bieten 80 cm Tiefe keine Probleme, man sollte nur auf den drei Sonnenseiten keine hohen Pflanzen in die Kästen  pflanzen.
Bei der Beckengröße kämen nur Zwergseerosen oder __ Seekanne in Frage. Der Lurche und Insektenlarven wegen würde ich einen Behälter fischfrei lassen

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

